# Samsung NP940X3G - K01DE SSD auf 256/512 GB nachrüsten



## MMK94 (12. November 2015)

*Samsung NP940X3G - K01DE SSD auf 256/512 GB nachrüsten*

Hallo Leute,

mich würde es interessieren, ob ich meine Festplatte (128GB) auf 256GB oder mehr erweitern kann, da es keine "normale" Festplatte ist und da mein Gehäuse sehr dünn ist, wollte ich wissen, ob jemand Erfahrungen damit hat? Leider bringt mir eine externe Festplatte momentan nichts, weil ich diverses programmieren muss und zeichen muss (u.a. AutoCAD)...

Wäre eine Nachrüstung bspw. mit Samsung SSD EVO 8400 möglich, da die auch nur 7mm misst?! 

Bevor ich mich an den netten Samsung-Support wende, würde ich mich gerne einmal hier informieren, hoffe dass mir jemand behilflich sein kann. 

Wenn Bilder vom Gehäuse behilflich sind dann kann ich diese auch hochladen..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MMK


----------



## flotus1 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Samsung NP940X3G - K01DE SSD auf 256/512 GB nachrüsten*

Mit einer herkömmlichen 2.5" SSD wirst du da nicht weit kommen, auch wenn sie nur 7mm hoch ist. Dein Notebook (wenn es das ist was ich unter der Bezeichnung finde) hat anscheinend nur Platz für eine m.2 SSD.
Test Samsung ATIV Book 9 Plus 940X3G Ultrabook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Samsung ATIV Book 9 940X3G Disassembly | MyFixGuide.com

Eine aus dieser Liste hier sollte dann passen Solid State Drives (SSDs) mit KapazitÃ¤t ab 500GB, Formfaktor: M.2 2280 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Nicht übertreiben was die Geschwindigkeit der SSD angeht, intern wird sie sowieso nur mit dem SATA3-Standard angebunden sein was maximal etwa 550MB/s sequentielle Schreib- und Leseleistung erlaubt.
Ob du allerdings deine Garantie riskierst wenn du das Notebook selbst öffnest und die SSD tauschst solltest du vielleicht doch vorher den Support fragen.


----------



## MMK94 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Samsung NP940X3G - K01DE SSD auf 256/512 GB nachrüsten*

Super vielen Dank.  

Könntest du mir auch verraten, wie ich Windows bzw. die Daten von meiner alten Festplatte auf die neue Festplatte übertragen kann? 

MfG


----------



## flotus1 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Samsung NP940X3G - K01DE SSD auf 256/512 GB nachrüsten*

Dazu nimmst du am besten eine externe Festplatte her die du an einen USB anschließt.
Dann klonst du deine alte Platte auf externe Platte. Beispielsweise mit Clonezilla das von einem Live-USB Stick gebootet wird. Clonezilla - About
Dann die SSDs tauschen und wieder mit Clonezilla (oder womit auch immer du Schritt 2 durchgeführt hast) den Inhalt zurück klonen.

Ist dir das Alles zu unverständlich kannst du natürlich auch einfach deine Daten auf ein externes Laufwerk sichern, Windows auf der neuen SSD installieren und deine Daten zurück kopieren. So viele können das ja nicht sein bei nur 128GB Plattenplatz.


----------

